# need work in Enfield CT/surrounding



## Jeff Bruel (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, first post here, I am looking to take on some accounts north of Hartford. I have a few now and need to expand. I got a 03 f250 w/ fisher 8' HD and snow blowers if/when needed. I am just starting out and appreciate anything thrown my way. I was recently laid off so I'm available 24/7 and intend to persue this for the season. Call with details. thanks! 

860-306-0375 Merrry Christmas!!


----------

